# just ordered my first ebike



## terry_gardener (29 May 2020)

So i have been researching ebikes for awhile now and i have just ordered a new ebike.
ordered a cube touring hybrid one 500 picking it up sunday. 
never riden any ebike before so looking forward to see how it is.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> So i have been researching ebikes for awhile now and i have just ordered a new ebike.
> ordered a cube touring hybrid one 500 picking it up sunday.
> never riden any ebike before so looking forward to see how it is.




I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> So i have been researching ebikes for awhile now and i have just ordered a new ebike.
> ordered a cube touring hybrid one 500 picking it up sunday.
> never riden any ebike before so looking forward to see how it is.


I think that is the model bought recently by a friend's elderly brother (early 70s). He is quite fit, but his knees were starting to play up on the local hills so he fancied a bit of assistance. He loves it!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 May 2020)

You will love the ease of it. 👍


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Good choice, I have the Acid & enjoy riding it, although my son appears to have commandeered it currently but if it gets him into doing exercise I don't care.


----------



## terry_gardener (31 May 2020)

thank you for the replies
i picked up the bike and did a 12 mile ride from the shop when i got home i noticed a scratch on the chainstay but it might have been me getting it in my flat on the corner of the wall as i underestimated the weight which is very heavy compared to what i'm use to.

the bike is a great ride went up a really steep hill/bank and it was so much easier i didn't even have it on the easiest gear.
the getting up to speed from a stop (ie from junctions/lights) is alot easier and feel safer because of it.

only thing i found abit scary is going down a hill i reached 30+ mph which im not use to.

also first time using hydrolic disk brakes and disk brakes in general and they are going to take some getting use to.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> only thing i found abit scary is going down a hill i reached 30+ mph which im not use to.


If you're using the assist on the uphill & you crest the top at a faster speed than you normally would then you carry the momentum down the hill as well.


----------



## terry_gardener (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> If you're using the assist on the uphill & you crest the top at a faster speed than you normally would then you carry the momentum down the hill as well.


as my speed started to increase going down hill i stopped pedalling and still went over 30mph, i think i should start wearing a helmet now


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> as my speed started to increase going down hill i stopped pedalling and still went over 30mph, i think i should start wearing a helmet now


What I was meaning was that unassisted you may have gone over the crest at 7mph, but if you're using assist then you may have gone over at 14mph, so you accelerate to 30mph so much faster, you're also on a heavier bike, so that also carries extra momentum.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> as my speed started to increase going down hill i stopped pedalling and still went over 30mph, i think i should start wearing a helmet now



Haha! A helmet won't make much difference if you crash at 30mph - just go a bit slower if you feel unsafe. 

Enjoy the bike, sounds great.


----------



## dwk789 (2 Jun 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> So i have been researching ebikes for awhile now and i have just ordered a new ebike.
> ordered a cube touring hybrid one 500 picking it up sunday.
> never riden any ebike before so looking forward to see how it is.


Ha ha! I've just done the very same thing. Looking forward to it. Ready to pick up on the 21st.


----------



## terry_gardener (5 Jun 2020)

dwk789 said:


> Ha ha! I've just done the very same thing. Looking forward to it. Ready to pick up on the 21st.



So i have had the bike for nearly a week and done 50 miles in total, which is about 4x the amount i normally ride in a week. 
My avg speed is about 4kph higher. my avg heartrate is about the same (actually 1 bpm higher on ebike). reaching 15.5 mph is quite easy to get up to and going up inclines is great and alot easier.

after 50 miles it still had 3 out of 5 bars left on battery and range stated 22 miles left in tour mode. 

don't know if it is the weight of the bike or not but descending the bike speeds up quicker than expected.
the brakes takes more time to stop but this maybe the increased weight and speed.

only problem i have had is a pain in the top front part of my right leg which im unsure what it is.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> So i have had the bike for nearly a week and done 50 miles in total, which is about 4x the amount i normally ride in a week.
> My avg speed is about 4kph higher. my avg heartrate is about the same (actually 1 bpm higher on ebike). reaching 15.5 mph is quite easy to get up to and going up inclines is great and alot easier.
> 
> after 50 miles it still had 3 out of 5 bars left on battery and range stated 22 miles left in tour mode.
> ...


Saddle too low perhaps?


----------



## terry_gardener (6 Jun 2020)

HLaB said:


> Saddle too low perhaps?


i measured from pedals to top of saddle on my road bike and then same measurement on ebike and ebike was slightly lower so raised it by 7mm to be same height, don't think that little adjustment is going to make a difference though 
thanks for the suggestion


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> i measured from pedals to top of saddle on my road bike and then same measurement on ebike and ebike was slightly lower so raised it by 7mm to be same height, don't think that little adjustment is going to make a difference though
> thanks for the suggestion


That's a relatively massive change, it certainly would make a difference for me. Good luck


----------



## terry_gardener (7 Jun 2020)

HLaB said:


> That's a relatively massive change, it certainly would make a difference for me. Good luck


went for a bike ride and felt easier but front of my knees started to hurt. also i keep sliding forward

i have now moved the seat further back and i have raised the seat some more.

i still have same issue with the pain at the top of right leg in the front 

this finding seat position is awkward


----------



## Vinniej (2 Dec 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> So i have been researching ebikes for awhile now and i have just ordered a new ebike.
> ordered a cube touring hybrid one 500 picking it up sunday.
> never riden any ebike before so looking forward to see how it is.


Hi, I recently ditched the train and bought an ebike for my commute into the office. 
*Mod Note:*
Self promoting link removed.
@Vinniej you have read the thread ... you know what happens 
Welcome to Cycle Chat


----------



## jags (20 Dec 2020)

terry_gardener said:


> went for a bike ride and felt easier but front of my knees started to hurt. also i keep sliding forward
> 
> i have now moved the seat further back and i have raised the seat some more.
> 
> ...


sound like your saddle is to far back maybe even a shoter stem hope you get it sorted sound from your posts your enjoying your new baby,im hoping to buy one in the new year but only if i get the proper size bike i heard cube are big fitting bikes.all my other bike i had were 47cm.


----------



## RichardB (20 Dec 2020)

My ebike seems to descend hills faster than my other bikes, too. I suspect a combination of greater level/uphill speeds and greater weight, as suggested above. However, the bike is rock-solid on the road and the brakes (Tektro hydraulic discs) are the best I have ever used, so I regularly get up to 35-38 mph with no drama. After 25 mph, it's all gravity, but the bike stops with great confidence.

Cycle helmets are only designed for low-speed tumbles, by the way. If you want something to protect you in a 30 mph fall onto tarmac, you want a duly certified motorcycle helmet. Or just take care and only rip it up when the circumstances allow..


----------

